# Pray for Rylee heading to vet



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee having a hard time breathing. Came on suddenly on way to get. Pray.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Rylee having a hard time breathing. Came on suddenly on way to get. Pray.


Oh no! I hope everything is ok. Im thinking about you guys.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh I hope Rylee is ok.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'll be praying for Rylee!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh no. We have all paws crossed for our Secret santa buddy from last year. I so hope he is okay.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no, hope everything is OK and it is just a minor allergy to something.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry. Praying. As if you did not have a lot going on, but you are strong. Hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is in heart failure. On oxygen and Lasix at the vet. All I can do is pray and call on him. My little Doodlebug


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! Praying for Rylee.
As Walter said, hopefully just an allergic reaction to something.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on Rylee you can do it. Get well soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no Michelle. Did you have any indication that .Rylee had heart trouble? I'm praying for him.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, how scary. It is good you got him to the vet right away.
The medicines can really help Our Lhasa had congestive heart failure and was on lasix and another medication. He did really well for a long time. It is amazing what they can do now.
Feel better soon Rylee!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Rylee is in heart failure. On oxygen and Lasix at the vet. All I can do is pray and call on him. My little Doodlebug


Oh no. Praying that Rylee can be treated with medication.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They don't know if he will be coming home all depends on how he dies and he's bad. He's lost a little over a pound. From 5.2 down to 4.1.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It just came on him. Heart failure can do that. No caugh no indication. Just like my friends Yorkie. Same thing. My cocker spaniel Einie had CHF but it was slow and he was on meds for 5 years.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh Michelle - I'm so sorry, you sure have your hands full. Praying little Rylee will be ok.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be praying for Rylee that the meds and the oxygen helps him and am so sorry that he has to go through this and also your family. How old is Rylee??? Our Angel also had CHF as well as Kidney failure as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> It just came on him. Heart failure can do that. No caugh no indication. Just like my friends Yorkie. Same thing. My cocker spaniel Einie had CHF but it was slow and he was on meds for 5 years.


My Eerie had a heart murmur that progressed to CHF. It was a gradual thing also. Praying for Rylee.it is so scary when they can't breathe. You just want to breathe for them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is eight and a half. So right at the same age Einie and my friends digs were.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Come on Rylee, hang in there.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my! So sorry and praying for Rylee! Be well sweet Rylee!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father I ask for your comfort over Michelle and Al, Lord be with little Rylee, hold him close, only you know if he is strong enough to go through all of this. I know Lord you love little Rylee, we ask for your touch over him.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Michelle I'm so sorry you and Al are going through this, I'm praying God's peace that passes all understanding for you both. Come on precious Rylee we love you and are asking God to bring you through


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending light and love, Prayers for Rylee!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father I ask for your comfort over Michelle and Al, Lord be with little Rylee, hold him close, only you know if he is strong enough to go through all of this. I know Lord you love little Rylee, we ask for your touch over him.
> In Jesus name I pray. Amen
> 
> 
> Michelle I'm so sorry you and Al are going through this, I'm praying God's peace that passes all understanding for you both. Come on precious Rylee we love you and are asking God to bring you through


:goodpost:
Michelle, I am on CA time continuing prayer not only for Rylee but also for you and Al. You have weathered so many storms already & have not a few ahead. . . . asking for peace for the journey! big hugs:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this...praying Rylee pulls through this.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, praying for your little Rylee that he comes through this and can be managed with medication. Also sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and Al. Enough is enough. You've been through too much this year.....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry. I don't know what to say. You will know, sometime today, how much I have been thinking of you, Al and your sweet babies. I hope Rylee will be able to come home today, with a good prognosis.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You have my prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

I am so very sorry. The lasik will clear his lungs and make it a lot easier for him to breath. Thinking about you, Al and all the little ones.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sending you and Rylee my thoughts, prayers and cyberhugs. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle mentioned in another post that Rylee was doing better, off oxygen, pink gums, and maybe home in the morning.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Walter that is good news!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just called his gums aren't as pink. He's struggling but still holding on without supplemental oxygen. They will give him more Lasix. It's all up to his system now. We could still loose him. He's better than he was but still touch and go.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no! Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:smilie_tischkante:It's a roller coaster of ups and downs but overall he's still better than this morning so we're holding on to that hope. We love our SM family more than they know. With all that's going on we're still truly blessed.:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

PrayingXXXX


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hang in there Michelle and Al, we are praying:wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you guys...sending prayers and lots of love to your little guy.:grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, this is devastating, I'm so sorry this has happened to Rylee.
I'm adding him to my daily prayers along with the ones for you.

So sorry this is more trouble for you.
Bless you all.....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Just called his gums aren't as pink. He's struggling but still holding on without supplemental oxygen. They will give him more Lasix. It's all up to his system now. We could still loose him. He's better than he was but still touch and go.



Oh Michelle, I am so sorry. I am sure he will rally and be home with you soon.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, I am so sorry to see this. Prayers for Rylee.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Michelle, I am so so sorry to hear this. Too much sadness on here lately. You and Rylee are in my prayers.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Checking on Rylee, I hope he improves through the night.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers to Rylee and lots of (((hugs))) to you and Al. :heart::heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, praying he is strong enough to pull through!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that he shows much improvement by morning. When we see how quickly something like this can happen it makes you want to hold your fluff extra close and give extra hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rylee is on my mind tonight, I'll have prayers for all of you tonight.:wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

You must feel so helpless😢. Praying for him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

they told me they'd call in eh night if anything happened,they have a vet on call checking since another puppy is sick at the vet also.. The vet who owns the practice is also next door and he checks in on sick cases...
we sure miss him, even the other fluffs sense something is wrong...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Try and get some rest, almost impossible I know. Rylee and you and Al will be in my prayers tonight, I have surgery in the morning so I'll try and check in tomorrow. Hugs to you


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying...too much sadness, we need some happy news and you need some rest!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> they told me they'd call in eh night if anything happened,they have a vet on call checking since another puppy is sick at the vet also.. The vet who owns the practice is also next door and he checks in on sick cases...
> we sure miss him, even the other fluffs sense something is wrong...


Sounds like he's in good hands, Michelle. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, I just got online and am reading this. I am so, so sorry sweet Rylie has to be in the hospital tonight. And, my heart goes out to you, sweet lady. We all understand the stress and worry you must be going through right now. Our fluff babies are such a huge part of us ... they are our heart.

And, you have so much going on with your own health right now. Bless your heart.

Please know that although I am not online much right now ... that you remain in my thoughts and with many prayers for you. And, now for precious Rylie, too. Much love and many hugs being sent your way, Michelle.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking on Rylee this morning. Hope he had a good night.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in on the little guy


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Michelle, I've been thinking about you and Rylee all night. I hope he had a restful night and is doing better today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that Rylee is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Me too. Hope you both had a good night and he will be back home with you today.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying this morning for good news about Rylee. Hope that he is feeling better this morning. Big Hug to you, Michelle :wub::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope he had a good night and will be home with you today. Take care of yourself too, please.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

On the way to pick up Rylee. He's on highest doses so we'll find out what time he has left. Hopefully a long time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i am hoping you will have him for a long time and the meds will manage it!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The most important thing is to make certain that the lungs do not fill with fluid. I am sure you will have Rylee for a long time. This is just a little blip/ Glad he is going home. Yeah.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> On the way to pick up Rylee. He's on highest doses so we'll find out what time he has left. Hopefully a long time.


We hope so too, Michelle. It's often controllable with meds and being very in tune with when he's headed towards CHF. Do you know what meds he's on?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heading home. He's weak and delicate right now. Gotta keep him quiet and calm. No guarantees. They said they didn't think he'd make it this far.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my Michelle, so sorry. You never know, he might beat it and show some improvement for quite a while. I'll be praying for him and you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, I am so very sorry. He may still rally.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm rescheduling my surgery until he's more stable. I can wait a while. It's not life threatening. Rylee is delicate right now.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hopes, hugs and prayers here for you and Rylee.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, as you may remember my mother had CHF and there were some very rough days and then 2 days later it was like nothing every happened. I hope Riley gets stronger by the minute. We are all so very concerned for him, for Al, but also for you. When a dog is sick, it is much easier to see the problems he is having and not see the little signs that he may be getting better. Do they know what is at the root of all of this? Or is he still to weak to make a determination. Hoping he get better really soon.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Rylee and You ! Big Hugs !! :wub: rayer: :hugging:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We gave him a treat and he horked it down so I gave him so of his food and he ate pretty good so I think he's getting better. Tired of course, he went through a lot but perking up little by little... I bought some canned vetranary food , just in case he didn't eat but he ate so that's a good sign...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay!! Eating is always a good sign. Give him a gentle squeeze and a smoochie and tell him We love him. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's on an antibiotic just in case for fluid in his lungs could cause pneumonia. On Lasix and Enalpril twice daily.. He's showing improvement as the day goes on, so I think he's going to do well. We;ll keep a really close eye on him though.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

YaY, go Riley. It may be a slow road, and it may be easy to get discouraged, but focus on the positive signs. Eating is always a good sign. All of you must be exhausted.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news Michelle!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this Michelle. I am praying for yall.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Good news...gentle hugs for you both!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't been on the board a whole lot due to some unusually busy happenings here, and just pop in every so often, so I think I missed this. I am praying for Rylee, you and Al. Keep the faith and stay strong. It looks wonderfully promising at this point with him eating so well. Be sure to take good care of yourselves, too. Big hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, so glad to hear a good update Michelle, hugs for all! xo to little Rylee.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy to read some good news about Rylee improving! :chili::chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

_Oh what great n_ews Michelle and I will continue to pray for little Rylee and all of you as well. Things appear to be looking up and prayers do help and seem to have been answered.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear this good news. You've been on my mind all day.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so glad that he is home with you now and seems to be improving. I have some very special little fur butts that I am praying very hard for and Rylee is one of them. I hope that he continues to improve. Hugs to you both.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping he is continuing to improve - continuing to think about him and sending positive thoughts your way, Michelle, this actually made me go back and read the posts from when Luck was so sick. I can remember how comforting it made me feel. We are all here in support of you and wishing and hoping Rylee gets better soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know prayers have helped him, with so much positive and loving vibes and prayers,I know it helped him. Even the vet didnt' think he'd pull through..He was still was still really rough this morning but he's perked up a lot..


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in, hoping Rylee is starting to rally a bit.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is doing a lot better, I wouldnt' have thought it, as bad as he was..he's not his old self but he's eating and giving lots of kissies!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great to hear he's feeling better this morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is going to take a couple of days, but this is such great news. Go Riley.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am not my old self either. Take care of Rylee and yourself. Hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, good news! Hugs to all of you - praying this will stabilize your baby!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's good news! Hopefully, you'll see more positive improvements--my thoughts are with you!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Kisses are good! Keep up the good work Riley


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy to hear that Rylee is doing better today and giving kisses. Sending you lots of hugs and prayers that this continues.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hes doing really well, Lasix makes him pee a lot but a small thing to deal with,just glad he's here!


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Glad to hear he is perking up Yey. How old is he


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Hes doing really well, Lasix makes him pee a lot but a small thing to deal with,just glad he's here!


He is strong - just like his mommy. I am so glad he is getting more vigorous each day.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to read this post Michelle! The power of prayer.. Hugs!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> He is strong - just like his mommy. I am so glad he is getting more vigorous each day.


:yes: Hope he continues to improve. Big hugs and kisses


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - glad to know Rylee's doing better. It takes time for the diuretics and other meds to work but when they do they make such a difference. You just have to be very in tune to when Rylee goes into more distress and get help right away. It's a balancing act but he can do well for quite some time.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Checking on Rylee. Hope that he is still improving. Give him a Big Hug from me and Pooh.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yes...hoping Rylee is better each day.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is doing better, he's silly and perkier now.. I'm sure all the prayers and kissies helped him...I know it.. how can anyone d bad with all that love...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to see that he is doing so much better Michelle and hope that he will continue to do so!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How great. I am so glad.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Michelle, I am just reading this post.So sorry to hear that Rylee has CHF,I have it too.So glad to hear that he is doing better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is acting better but not eating much and drinking a lot,I'm sure it's the Lasix.. He's a little off today.. He's still loosing weight.He goes in Friday, not sure what they will say..I still have a bad feeling he won't be with us much longer... He's still kinda wheezy yet. He had a good couple days, maybe today is just one of those bad days.. Keep him in your prayers..


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Rylee is acting better but not eating much and drinking a lot,I'm sure it's the Lasix.. He's a little off today.. He's still loosing weight.He goes in Friday, not sure what they will say..I still have a bad feeling he won't be with us much longer... He's still kinda wheezy yet. He had a good couple days, maybe today is just one of those bad days.. Keep him in your prayers..


Still praying for Rylee.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{Rylee}}}} :grouphug: 
I wonder if there is an additional drug that might help. My "heart dog" was on three, but I can't remember what they all were.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to ask about Vetmedin


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

more prayers for Rylee. I dont have any advice but hopefully it was being tired out after the Two good days...maybe overdid it.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a couple dogs that were on Vetmedin. It seemed to help a lot. And based on my dogs' experience, I'd recommend giving it twice a day (rather than one larger dose once a day) because it leaves the system pretty quickly. I thought that giving it twice a day helped keep it at a more even level. Something to ask your vet. {{{}}}


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> I had a couple dogs that were on Vetmedin. It seemed to help a lot. And based on my dogs' experience, I'd recommend giving it twice a day (rather than one larger dose once a day) because it leaves the system pretty quickly. I thought that giving it twice a day helped keep it at a more even level. Something to ask your vet. {{{}}}


I do the other meds twice daily for that reason too..I just hope he will be ok, I gave him some treats today, he ate a few so atleast he ate a little extra.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's good to hear.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, you are a trooper! I am thinking of you & your boy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in to see how Rylee is doing. I hope he is still improving and that you get good news on Fri. You will both continue to be in my prayers.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Hope that Rylee is improving. Our Chloe who is 14-1/2 went into CHF on October 4th and then renal failure due to the meds. She spent a week in the hospital and would not eat anything. The cardiologist prepared us for the worst. Finally on day 7, she turned the corner and was able to come home. Chloe weighs 7lbs, and takes these medications 2 times/day: 1/2 Vetmedin 1.25mg; 1/2 Enalapril 2.5mg; and 1/2 Furosemide 12.5mg. I mash baked sweet potato and hide the pills in it. She thinks it's a treat. The fiber may help with the stools. For the moment, she is stable and back to her normal self.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad to read that Rylee is doing better, God love him. I'll keep him in my prayers Michelle.


----------

